# Clio RS 200 Protection



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Protection detail of my new Clio, collected last Thursday, number 13 (Lucky for some) of 50 Silverstone special editions. Special edition essentially gets a lot more kit as standard (bluetooth, RenaultSport monitor, Recaros etc.) and some badges!

At this point the car has ~500 miles on, it was given a brief maintenance wash on Saturday to remove a lot of salt etc. that had accumulated over a few hundred motorway miles.

So, on with the detail - no machine polishing done as it simply didn't need it! So all done by hand...

*Car Beforehand:


















































So, first up - on with the snow foam. ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash applied via an Autobrite Lance.










Left to dwell for 10 minutes or so then rinsed with PW.


















As you can see, the majority of the crap that had accumulated has been removed, this for me is reason enough to use foam (Not discounting the fact it's quite fun!)

Then onto the tyres, wheels and arches.










Dish washing brush (Best tool I've found as yet and less than a quid!) and Meguiars APC diluted around 8:1.

Sprayed on:










Agitated:










And then rinsed... which is where I forgot to take a photo :wall:

Anyway, onto the arches - Meguiars APC and a Vikan Arch Brush used for these.

APC Sprayed on:










And then agitated - definite lack of clearance at the front!










Before finally the wheels. Bilberry 5:1 and an EZ Detail brush used for these.


































Then eventually onto the bodywork, 2BM with Meguiars Hyperwash and Meguiars Lambswool Mitt.










Forgot to take a picture again here, just imagine the car a bit cleaner!

Then onto my least favourite step of any detail - decontamination.










The smelly beast that is IronX is unleashed. Great product, just wish it didn't pong quite so much!










Picture above is fairly typical of the level on contamination for the car. Wheels didn't seem too bad but it was difficult to see with them being black!

The IronX was then rinsed away and Tardis was applied to the lower half of the car, very little to see again. This left the car as below:










The paint felt pretty smooth but I decided if I was going to do it, I would do it properly - on with the claying!


















Sonus SFX Ultra Fine Detail Clay, with dilute ONR as lube.

Car was pretty smooth all round, except the bonnet and roof 

After roof:










Folded, then after bonnet:










The car was then re-foamed and rinsed to remove any clay residue, then onto the polishing.

Poorboys White Diamond was used on the main body, with AG SRP on the black parts.

Just as I started I heard a loud flutter of wings before a huge flock of birds flew overheard.

The inevitable happened:












You could have at least let me finish you little feathery 

So, after a little :detailer: with some ONR

It was back on with the polishing. Apologies for the lack of pictures here - I was running out of sunlight.

That was it for day 1, and the car was left over night.

It rained during the night and I was quite surprised to see the beading given there is no LSP on the car at this point:


















The car was then given a brief ONR bath ready for LSP to be applied.

AG HD Wax was used, followed by Chemical Guys V7 Sealant. Chemical Guys Barebones was also applied to the arches.

Apologies for poor final pictures but light was poor and I was pressured for time again! Car will be having a mini photoshoot in a few days so I'll get some better ones.








































*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work and very nice motor , love the rear of these motor's


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice looking car:thumb: My mate has a gordini version it's really fun to drive


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

very smart and nice write up


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work matey


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate:thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice little write up and photo's :thumb:


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

I love that car...


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, will be giving the interior a brief going over tomorrow so will hopefully be able to get some better pictures


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Massive love for these great fun to drive, good word aswell .


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats really nice bud. I didn't realise there was a silverstone edition


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Lush finish on a difficult colour. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job.
BTW beading is not indicative of any protection merely surface tension.So as the surface was clean it would bead alittle.Hence why beading degrades as the surface gets dirtier.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! Do like the silver stones. Good job


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh thats really nice!


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice car and great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice Clio..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-) :thumb:


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice motor mate


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it! Paintwork looks fantastic.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the car, some great work...makes me miss my 197
Always annoyed me those centre caps...


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

The dishwashing brush is all i use on my tyres aswell. not found anything better.

car looks amazingly fresh and clean by the way.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I only use a dish washing brush on my tyres as well. Works a treat.


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks once again for the kind words all, just ordered a few Chemical Guys interior bits so will add a little to the write up once they arrive and I get a spare hour or two!



PugIain said:


> Nice job.
> BTW beading is not indicative of any protection merely surface tension.So as the surface was clean it would bead alittle.Hence why beading degrades as the surface gets dirtier.


Every day is a school day! Cheers for the info. I am guessing that the waxing then helps to create a glassier, smoother finish leading to the better beading than just plain ol' clean?



Morty197 said:


> Love the car, some great work...makes me miss my 197
> Always annoyed me those centre caps...


I had said I was going to get the centre caps resprayed as soon as I got the car, at the moment however I quite like the way they 'break up' the wheel a little - I'll probably respray them at some point anyway as I get bored!


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work and great looking car :thumb:


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely Car and Very Nice write up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job - it looks very sharp indeed!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

matty_doh said:


> I had said I was going to get the centre caps resprayed as soon as I got the car, at the moment however I quite like the way they 'break up' the wheel a little - I'll probably respray them at some point anyway as I get bored!


I thought it was a bit silly like that but I can see where your coming from...especially on Nimbus:thumb:. Looked good on this one tho. Easy easy swaps!

You on Clio200.net?


----------

